# Is it time to make a split?????



## pennstatepitt (Mar 13, 2006)

tbb39 said:


> I would like to make 2 or 3 splits and let them raise there own queen. I tryed to see if if there were any drones but I must be honest I have a hard time telling them apart.


I would imagine that there are enough drones around for 3 queens, but I'm no expert. Just keep at it and soon you'll have no trouble telling the drones from everything else.


----------



## xen (Jun 12, 2003)

*split time*

Are both of your deeps full of brood? Now is the time to make splits as long as you have enough frames from a booming hive full of brood(capped and fresh) and frames of honey and pollen.Your boxes should have 4 or 5 frames of brood in each to do it maybe more. As long as the hive looks strong enough you will have to make that call. Where I am drones are out (N.J.) Also how many frames are you going to pull to make your splits? Two capped brood a mixed 1 honey pollen one empty? There are many ways check the search engine for splits.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

pennstatepitt said:


> I would imagine that there are enough drones around for 3 queens, but I'm no expert. Just keep at it and soon you'll have no trouble telling the drones from everything else.


Got capped drone brood, but no drones yet here. The Italians have much brood, the Carni's are slow, all but one...


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

This question is a good example of why I believe it's important to be involved with a local beekeeping club and know nearby beeks. I'm in the exact same position of wanting to do a split and wondering if there are enough drones. Seeing drones is one thing, having enough _mature_ drones is another thing. I've been talking to more experienced beeks; those that raise queens; and getting their advice for my specific location. More information and less guesswork.

Michigan has some great beekeeping clubs: get involved!
http://www.michiganbees.org/whoswho.htm
http://www.sembabees.org/


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

pennstatepitt said:


> I would imagine that there are enough drones around for 3 queens, but I'm no expert.


I have to agree. The drone timing debate is real important to queen breeders who need hundreds of drones around, but for your three you will be fine. It will take them 16-18 days from the split to have a virgin queen which will put you into May, a few days longer for her to mate and by then the drones will be plentiful.


----------



## tbb39 (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for the info all. I may give some of the local that you posted a call.


----------

